# Ψιλό γαζί



## nickel (May 16, 2017)

Είδα και άκουσα στην ΕΡΤ για μέτρα 4,9 δις € δίπλα σε αντίμετρα 7,5 δις €.

Εδώ το σχετικό βίντεο: http://www.ert.gr/ta-metra-ke-ta-antimetra-pou-perilamvani-to-polynomoschedio-video/








Δεν κάθομαι να γράψω στις γκάφες γιατί αφενός δεν πρόκειται για γλωσσική ή πραγματολογική γκάφα, ούτε καν για αυταπάτη. Πρόκειται για εσκεμμένη πολιτική εξαπάτηση εκ μέρους των δημοσιογράφων της ΕΡΤ, που με το συγκεκριμένο γράφημα θέλουν να μας κάνουν να πιστέψουμε ότι θα βγούμε και με κέρδος 2,6 δις αντίμετρα. Δεν θα αναφερθώ στις αντίστοιχες αλχημείες και το μασάζ εκ μέρους της κυβέρνησης και ελπίζω να μην επηρεάσω κανέναν βουλευτή της α(ριστερο)δέξιας συμμαχίας, γιατί ο δικός τους ρόλος είναι να ψηφίσουν τα μέτρα.



Αλλά, για να μην κοροϊδευόμαστε:

Τα (παραπάνω)* μέτρα, τα (παραπάνω) λεφτά που πρέπει να πληρώσουμε, είναι 4,9 δις. Αυτά θα τα πληρώσουμε σίγουρα και αντίμετρα δεν έχουν. Αν μάλιστα δεν φτάσουν τα έσοδα, θα πέσει ο κόφτης μέχρι να φτάσουμε στα καθαρά 4,9 (επιπλέον). Αν ωστόσο περισσέψουν λεφτά, αν τα (επιπλέον) έσοδα είναι πάνω από τα 4,9 δις (αν το πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα ξεπεράσει το 3,5% ή όποιο άλλο ποσοστό αντιστοιχεί στα 4,9 δις του ΑΕΠ), τότε και μόνο τότε θα αρχίσουμε να έχουμε αντίμετρα — τόσα λεφτά για αντίμετρα όσα περισσεύουν από τα 4,9 δις και πάνω. Αν δηλαδή τα έσοδα είναι 5,9 δις, τα αντίμετρα θα είναι 1 δις. Για να είναι τα αντίμετρα τα 7,5 που κάποιος έκατσε και φαντάστηκε, τότε θα πρέπει να αποσυρθούν (επιπλέον) 12,4 δις από την οικονομία. Για να καταλαβαινόμαστε, εντάξει;

* Οι όροι «παραπάνω» και «επιπλέον» στις παρενθέσεις σημαίνουν ότι πρόκειται για λεφτά πέρα και πάνω από εκείνα που θα πληρώναμε κανονικά πριν από τα μέτρα που συμφωνήθηκαν στην πρόσφατη αξιολόγηση.






(το παραπάνω είναι δικό μου μοντάζ)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 16, 2017)

Νομίζω ότι η κοροϊδία δεν είναι τόσο απλή όσο την περιγράφεις. Μια και παντού ακούμε αυτές τις μέρες για «περίπου» 2,5 δις αντίμετρα, το πιθανότερο είναι ότι η στήλη 7,5 δις δεν δείχνει το ύψος των αντιμέτρων. Ακόμα κι ένας οικονομικά ηλίθιος ή, τελοσπάντων, ο κυβερνητικός εισηγητής με τις απλές γνώσεις μπακαλικής, θα καταλάβαινε ότι μια κυβέρνηση με μονοψήφιο έστω IQ θα έλεγε «Παιδιά, συμφωνούμε, δώστε μας τα 2,6 δις της διαφοράς και ας μην το κουράζουμε άλλο, μας φτάνουν»). 

Αυτό που (εκτιμώ ότι) έχει γίνει από την πανάθλια ΕΡΤ είναι ότι η δεξιά στήλη δείχνει το σύνολο των εσόδων για να φτάσουν να δοθούν 2,6 δις αντίμετρα. Το ότι τα περί διαγραμμάτου σχόλια και, κυρίως, η πανίσχυρη εικόνα δεν το ξεκαθαρίζουν σαφώς αποκαλύπτουν φυσικά τη χυδαία προπαγάνδα σε βαθμό πρωτοφανή και κάνουν κάθε άνθρωπο που σέβεται τη λογική να αγριεύει ακόμα περισσότερο. Το ότι δεν τόλμησαν να γράψουν 15 ή 35 δις (γιατί όχι; της ίδιας τάξης ψέμα θα ήταν) δείχνει ότι τουλάχιστον κάποιοι φοβούνται και λιγάκι. Την απόλυτη γελοιοποίηση ή τη βρεγμένη σανίδα, δεν το ξέρω.


----------



## nickel (May 16, 2017)

Όχι, δεν είναι έσοδα, είναι όλα αντίμετρα, συνολικά για το διάστημα μέχρι και το 2021, όπου έχει προστεθεί και ένα (υπερ)αισιόδοξο κονδύλι 3.415 δις «εξισορροπητικών παρεμβάσεων στο σκέλος των εσόδων του κρατικού προϋπολογισμού». 

Δείτε:
http://www.kathimerini.gr/909710/ar...5-dis-eyrw-ston-aera-ta-antimetra-75-dis-eyrw
http://www.euro2day.gr/news/economy...san-ta-antimetra-kai-eftasan-ta-75-dis-e.html

Όπως γράφει η Έλενα Λάσκαρη: «Η ακρίβεια στα δεκαδικά, όσον αφορά τις προβλέψεις, είναι τουλάχιστον εντυπωσιακή». Θα πρόσθετα: Ιδίως αν σκεφτούμε ότι αφορούν κονδύλια της επόμενης κυβέρνησης.


----------



## SBE (May 16, 2017)

Να ρωτήσω κάτι; Τί σημαίνει αντίμετρα; 
Εγώ το καταλαβαίνω σαν: μέτρα εναντίον των άλλων μέτρων. Τα οποία συνεπώς δεν μπορούν να ξεπερνούν το ποσό των άλλων μέτρων.


----------



## nickel (May 16, 2017)

Νεολογισμός. Τα «μέτρα» είναι ευφημισμός για χαράτσια, οπότε τα «αντίμετρα» δεν αφορούν λεφτά που βγαίνουν από την τσέπη των πολιτών αλλά λεφτά που επιστρέφουν στις τσέπες μας — υποτίθεται στις τσέπες των πιο αδύναμων οικονομικά.


----------



## rogne (May 16, 2017)

nickel said:


> Δεν θα αναφερθώ στις αντίστοιχες αλχημείες και το μασάζ εκ μέρους της κυβέρνησης και ελπίζω να μην επηρεάσω κανέναν βουλευτή της α(ριστερο)δέξιας συμμαχίας, γιατί ο δικός τους ρόλος είναι να ψηφίσουν τα μέτρα.



Τι ελπίδα είναι αυτή, καλέ; (Και τι ρόλος των άλλων, ωιμέ...) Δεν το ξανασκέφτεσαι μπας και επηρεάσεις;



SBE said:


> Να ρωτήσω κάτι; Τί σημαίνει αντίμετρα;
> Εγώ το καταλαβαίνω σαν: μέτρα εναντίον των άλλων μέτρων.



Countermeasures, indeed.


----------



## nickel (May 16, 2017)

rogne said:


> Τι ελπίδα είναι αυτή, καλέ; (Και τι ρόλος των άλλων, ωιμέ...) Δεν το ξανασκέφτεσαι μπας και επηρεάσεις;



Δεν φάνηκε το ανεικόνιστο υπομειδίαμα, ε; 
Μα εγώ ήμουν ανέκαθεν μνημονιακός. Είναι δυνατόν να πω σε τόσους βουλευτές να μην έρθουν από τη δική μου τη μεριά; 
Απλώς έχω αποδεχτεί ότι θα πληρώσουμε όλοι μαζί το κόστος της δαρβινικής εξέλιξης, όπως εγώ την πιστεύω. (Και στην εκπαίδευση, άλλωστε, λέγαμε: αν δεν τον βάλεις να πληρώσει, το τζάμπα δεν το σέβεται ο άλλος.)
Να ξέρουμε μόνο τι πληρώνουμε και γιατί. Να θυμίζουμε πότε πότε ότι δεν τα καταπίνουμε όλα αμάσητα.


----------



## rogne (May 16, 2017)

Α, όχι, δεν πάει έτσι με τα μνημόνια: ή τα καταπίνεις αμάσητα όλα, "μέτρα" και "αντίμετρα" (αυτά κάποτε ήταν, και σύντομα θα ξαναείναι, "ανάπτυξη", "έξοδος στις αγορές", "επανεκκίνηση", "φως στην άκρη του τούνελ" κλπ. κλπ.), ή καθόλου. Πακέτο...


----------



## Earion (May 17, 2017)

Χμ... δηλαδή είσαι κι εσύ της άποψης πως «ο καλύτερος τρόπος να γλιτώσουμε μια και καλή απ’ το μνημόνιο είναι να το εφαρμόσουμε»;
Χριστέ και Παναγία! Πού μαζευτήκατε όλοι οι μνημονιακοί εδώ μέσα; :twit:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2017)

Ας προσθέσουμε κι αυτό το στοιχείο, περί αυτοκτονιών στην ΕΕ το 2014. Τότε που αυτοκτονούσαν χιλιάδες άνθρωποι, πεθαίνανε της πείνας τα παιδάκια στα σχολεία, το Λιμενικό έπνιγε λαθρομετανάστες και τους ζωντανούς τους έχωνε η αστυνομία στα κάτεργα της Αμυγδαλέζας, οι Ρότσιλντ τα έκαναν πλακάκια με τον Σαμαρά, η σπουδαία και πολυβραβευμένη ΕΡΤ έτρωγε μαύρο και μας συνέβαιναν άλλα τόσα φοβερά και φρικτά, από τα οποία στο μεταξύ απαλλαχτήκαμε...


----------



## SBE (May 17, 2017)

Δόχτορα, νομίζω ότι ξέρεις ότι δεν έχει σημασία η απόλυτη τιμή αλλά η διαφορά με το πριν, π.χ. με το 2008. Ή το 2004.


----------



## Earion (May 17, 2017)

*ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ* *ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ**.......... *Πειραιάς, 27 Οκτωβρίου 2015
*ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ* *ΣΤΑΤΙΣΤΙΚΗ* *ΑΡΧΗ*

*ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ*

Σε σχέση με δημοσίευμα του τύπου που αναφέρεται στο θέμα των στοιχείων αυτοκτονιών που δημοσιεύει η ΕΛΣΤΑΤ,

Η ΕΛΣΤΑΤ, στη βάση του θεσμικού της ρόλου ως ανεξάρτητης Αρχής, υπεύθυνης για την κατάρτιση στατιστικών που διέπονται από τις στατιστικές αρχές της «επαγγελματικής ανεξαρτησίας», της «αμεροληψίας», της «αντικειμενικότητας», της «αξιοπιστίας», του «στατιστικού απορρήτου» και της «σχέσης κόστους-αποτελεσματικότητας», όπως αυτές καθορίζονται από το Ενωσιακό Δίκαιο και αναπτύσσονται στον Κώδικα Ορθής Πρακτικής για τις ευρωπαϊκές στατιστικές,
............................................................
ανακοινώνει ότι:

οι διαφορές στα στοιχεία αυτοκτονιών, τις οποίες επικαλείται το δημοσίευμα είναι ανακριβείς και κακόβουλες.

Πιο συγκεκριμένα:

Τα στοιχεία αυτοκτονιών της ΕΛΣΤΑΤ δεν απέχουν πολύ από τα στοιχεία που περιλαμβάνονται στις ετήσιες εκδόσεις της «Στατιστικής Επετηρίδας της Ελληνικής Αστυνομίας». Στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις στα στοιχεία της ΕΛΣΤΑΤ ο αριθμός αυτοκτονιών είναι ατυχώς μεγαλύτερος από εκείνον της Ελληνικής Αστυνομίας, όπως φαίνεται στον παρακάτω πίνακα.

Στοιχεία αυτοκτονιών ΕΛΣΤΑΤ και ΕΛΑΣ

Έτος.....ΕΛΣΤΑΤ.....ΕΛΑΣ
2008..........373..........365
2009..........391..........352
2010..........377..........388
2011..........477..........353
2012..........508..........415
2013..........533..........566


_Πηγή__:_
_http://www.statistics.gr/portal/page/portal/ESYE/BUCKET/A1605/PressReleases/A1605 _SPO 09 DT_AN_00_ 2013 01 F_GR.pdf_
_Στατιστικές_ _επετηρίδες_ _Ελληνικής_ _Αστυνομίας_ _ετών__ 2008-2013_
Οι όποιες διαφορές μεταξύ των στοιχείων ΕΛΣΤΑΤ και ΕΛΑΣ οφείλονται κυρίως στο χρόνο επικαιροποίησης των στοιχείων, όπως στις περιπτώσεις που αναμένονται τα αποτελέσματα των ανακριτικών ερευνών, δεδομένου ότι η αιτία θανάτου δεν έχει πιστοποιηθεί από ιατρό ή ιατροδικαστή, επειδή δεν προκύπτει ευθέως και πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας η εξωτερική αιτία θανάτου (ανθρωποκτονία, αυτοκτονία ή ατύχημα). Επίσης στο ότι όπου δεν είναι δυνατή η εξιχνίαση, ο θάνατος καταχωρείται στην ενότητα «άλλη βίαιη ενέργεια».

http://www.statistics.gr/-/apantese-se-demosieuma-tou-typou-gia-autoktonies


----------



## Earion (May 17, 2017)

*Death due to suicide (by sex)*
*Standardised death rate by 100 000 inhabitants*
Greece: 
2011......4,2
2012......4,41
2013......4,76
2014......4,98

EU (28 countries): 
2011......11,68
2012......11,73
2013......11,67
2014......11,25

Πηγή: Eurostat
http://ec.europa.eu/eurostat/tgm/table.do?tab=table&init=1&language=en&pcode=tps00122&plugin=1

Η Eurostat ανακοινώνει στοιχεία από το 2011 και μετά γιατί τότε υιοθετήθηκαν νέοι κανόνες καταγραφής
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/EN/ALL/?uri=CELEX:32011R0328


----------



## dharvatis (May 17, 2017)

Τρόμος στην ΕΡΤ: Τρύπησε την οροφή του κτιρίου το γράφημα με τα αντίμετρα της κυβέρνησης


----------



## SBE (May 17, 2017)

Earion said:


> Η ΕΛΣΤΑΤ, στη βάση του θεσμικού της ρόλου ως ανεξάρτητης Αρχής, υπεύθυνης για την κατάρτιση στατιστικών που διέπονται από τις στατιστικές αρχές της «επαγγελματικής ανεξαρτησίας», της «αμεροληψίας», της «αντικειμενικότητας», της «αξιοπιστίας», του «στατιστικού απορρήτου» και της «σχέσης κόστους-αποτελεσματικότητας», όπως αυτές καθορίζονται από το Ενωσιακό Δίκαιο και αναπτύσσονται στον Κώδικα Ορθής Πρακτικής για τις ευρωπαϊκές στατιστικές...



O καθένας με τον πόνο του αλλά όλα αυτά τα εισαγωγικά δίνουν την εντύπωση ότι τα αντίθετα ισχύουν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2017)

SBE said:


> Δόχτορα, νομίζω ότι ξέρεις ότι δεν έχει σημασία η απόλυτη τιμή αλλά η διαφορά με το πριν, π.χ. με το 2008. Ή το 2004.



Προφανώς, αλλά ήταν η τελευταία χρονιά πριν την ΠΦΑ που είχαμε «χιλιάδες» αυτοκτονίες (ως γνωστόν αυτά τα φαινόμενα πλέον καταργήθηκαν). Εδώ είναι μια φωτογραφία της συγκεκριμένης χρονιάς.


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2017)

Αποφεύγω πια να γράφω στα πολιτικά, να μην πικραίνω φίλους, αλλά κάποια τρανταχτά γέλια δεν μπορώ να μην τα μοιραστώ μαζί σας...






Τσιρώνης: Η ΝΔ θα μας έβγαζε από το ευρώ αλλά μας έσωσε ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2017)

*Με σημαία του Αγίου Όρους τα ελληνόκτητα πλοία.*

Στο Δελφινάριο της Κυριακής. 

Είπα: τα τρανταχτά γέλια δεν μπορώ να μην τα μοιραστώ! (Αφήστε που ίσως πρέπει να τα μαζεύουμε να κάνουμε άλμπουμ.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 30, 2017)

Τρανταχτά γέλια ή τρανταχτά γελοία;


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2017)

Ποια είναι η σημαία του Αγίου Όρους και επιπλέον, έχει δικαίωμα το Άγιο Όρος να έχει νηολόγιο και σχετική νομοθεσία;


----------



## Marinos (Jul 30, 2017)

Άλλοι πίστεψαν το Βατράχι, δεν πιστεύω να πιστέψουμε το Παρόν τώρα ε;


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2017)

Καλέ, άσε να πιστεύουμε ό,τι μας κάνει να γελάμε. Πώς περιμένεις να βλέπεις χαμογελαστά πρόσωπα; Με τη σκέψη του ΕΝΦΙΑ και του ΕΦΚΑ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 30, 2017)

Marinos said:


> Άλλοι πίστεψαν το Βατράχι, δεν πιστεύω να πιστέψουμε το Παρόν τώρα ε;



Το Βατράχι είναι φιλοκυβερνητική ημερήσια εφημερίδα με δικαίωμα να αγοράζει φτηνό δημοσιογραφικό χαρτί και να δημοσιεύει ισολογισμούς και αγγελίες; :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 31, 2017)

http://www.liberal.gr/arthro/156404...orgiou-tis-elstat-proteine-o-eisaggeleas.html

*Την ενοχή Γεωργίου της ΕΛΣΤΑΤ πρότεινε ο εισαγγελέας*

Το διαβάζω και, παράγραφο προς παράγραφο, νιώθω ότι κάποιοι δουλεύουν όλο τον κόσμο ψιλό γαζί. Και δεν τολμώ να πω τίποτα για τους δικαστικούς λειτουργούς, μη θεωρηθεί ότι γίνομαι ένα με τον Σύριζα. 

Απλώς γελάω πικρά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 31, 2017)

Είναι γνωστό ότι ο Σύριζα δεν έχει και τόσο μεγάλη πρόσβαση στην κοινωνική τάξη των δικαστικών λειτουργών -- το κενό αυτό καλύπτεται επάξια από τον κυβερνητικό εταίρο (ορατόν τε και αόρατον).


----------

